# Cons of mixing softwoods with hardwoods



## siavosh (Apr 11, 2013)

Are there any special considerations in building woodworking pieces (I'm thinking of a dovetailed box) that mixes both softwoods and hardwoods? I'm thinking of making a box out of combination of walnut, cherry, alaskan cedar. Most pieces I've seen are either all hardwood or all softwood. Thanks.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Not really, other than the different seasonal expansion/contraction rates of the various species (not specific to mixing hardwoods and softwoods). Of course, softwoods are generally less durable than hardwoods, which might be a consideration if you were building something that could see a lot of surface wear. Probably not a big deal for a box.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Go for it. A box isn't big enough to make seasonal expansion a big deal. If I were doing dovetails with those woods, I'd make the cedar the pins, as they can compress into the walnut or cherry tails to fill up space for a tight dovetail.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

There is no good reason you can't do this. When dovetailing softwoods you notice it is a little mushy compared to hardwood, it'll compress a bit and make some tight joints as Shamp suggests.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*None Whatsoever! Just DO IT!!*


----------



## siavosh (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks! The mixed wood project will continue…


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I would arrange it so that the pins are hardwood and the tails were softwood. Hardwood pins would be stronger.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I'll add my voice to the "go for it" crowd and append this:

I think there are combinations that work and combinations that don't. As a woodworker, I wouldn't mix softwoods with hardwoods, but I allow that, artistically, it can be exactly the right thing to do.

To my eye, color is more important than label. Mix a light colored wood with walnut? Maple is just too white. Alder, however, has the right amount of warmth. Walnut dowels on a cherry piece? Doesn't seem to work for me, but ebonize something and put it there and it makes the cherry pop with joy.

Kindly,

Lee


----------

